# A better stick n poke wick



## dirty andy (Dec 19, 2015)

If I'm going all out on the inter webs getting sterilized 5RL needles and tat ink, I was just wondering if anyone had better ideas for the wick other than sterilized string-wrap that I also use to sew with lol. Any and all advice, as always, is appreciated. 

Love youuuuu <3


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 19, 2015)

yer phrasing of "tat ink" already turns me off so much it makes my skin crawl. 

7rl is generally better for stick n pokes then 5rl. youll get more even hits.


----------



## dirty andy (Dec 19, 2015)

Valuable information! Thank you! Yeah I mean, I'm moving up from using a rig and India ink xD baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 19, 2015)

please tell me what yer using as yer "rig" so i can fucking cringe.


----------



## Tude (Dec 19, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> please tell me what yer using as yer "rig" so i can fucking cringe.




ooo fuk yeah - me too.


----------



## dirty andy (Dec 19, 2015)

Do you like cringing? XD it sounds unpleasant! I've used many things that might induce that effect... All way more dumb than a 7rl.


----------



## KootenayRambler (Dec 19, 2015)

Personally I use 3RLs and they work just fine for a nice precise line. Do you wrap yours? I've never wrapped anything but a sewing needle. I find the professional tattoo needles hold ink just fine. Depending on what your poking into yourself, I feel a 7RL would become too thick.


----------



## dirty andy (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you! Guess I will now purchase the variety pack. Yea I've never used an actual tattoo needle, just...other things, so I thought I would still need to use a wick to facilitate...flow..for lack of a better word.  if they hold ink like that, that's gonna simplify my life !!!


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 20, 2015)

I think when he says rig he referring to a syringe full of ink..... nothing wrong wiv that providing its clean - friend of mine done some great work on himself using that set up.. unconventional yes but think about some of the bizarre tattooing kit they knock up in jail - guitar strings and walkman motors for fuck sake ! whatever works for you, I spent my entire life doing shit the 'wrong' way....


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 20, 2015)

using a syringle full of ink is a sure fire way to get a blown out tattoo. ive seen some pretty decent home made machines and jail house ones are some of the finer ones, i just always take people making their own machines with no idea what they are doing with a huge grain of salt because ive spent years learning how to professionally tattoo.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 20, 2015)

well I wouldn't describe my buddies self made tatoos as looking remotely professional but they were at the better end of stick and poke, one was a Celtic band round his wrist with pretty exact knots going on.... as u undoubtedly know there are many ways to make a tattoo - he must have developed a technique that worked for him.... If I was still in touch wiv the mofo I'd try and post some pictures but I ain't seen him in years


----------



## dirty andy (Dec 20, 2015)

@cantcureherpes 

It was a ten gauge hypo I found in a pair of nikes under the i80 overpass in mill hall. I was a bit suspect so I thoroughly rinsed it in the pond next to the glue factory but to my dismay after I finished the third line I realized the pond was apparently a fifteen year old homebum toilet.

Just kidding.

Or am I ? >


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 20, 2015)

I was wondering what I did wiv me Nike's... and that ol' 10 gauge javelin - hell that spike did the rounds last time I was in jail - kept throwing it away but like a boomerang it kept coming back - must of done like 3 tattoos and 4 ODs... y'all couldn't post it over to the UK so I can have one last dig ?


----------



## Julnel (Feb 8, 2016)

Someone can show them? I have two s&ps. I sterilize all with hospital sterilizer (a friend of mine stolen it)


----------

